
Naborly: Taking advantage of Coronavirus to drum-up business - bernardv
https://www.torontonews.online/2020/04/04/this-company-is-encouraging-landlords-to-report-tenants-who-didnt-pay-april-rent/
======
bernardv
Quite appaling. This looks like a Ycombinator company given the board
composition.

